# I-91 Construction



## TheBEast (May 25, 2010)

I live with the construction on 91 in the Springfield, MA area every day, but on a day trip up my Mom's in White River Junction, VT, the amount of road construction on the rest of 91 is astounding!  It was hard to actually use the cruise since it seemed like there were really only a few short stretches that didn't have construction, with many moving traffic down to 1 lane.  Whether it be bridge replacement, bridge re-surfacing, road resurfacing, gaurd rail replacement or ledge removal, seems like an absolute TON of cash is being put into he highway.  Granted it probably needs the improvement, but man I haven't seen that much construction in one place since driving through Jersey (no offense to my Jersey friends out there)!


----------



## drjeff (May 25, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> I live with the construction on 91 in the Springfield, MA area every day, but on a day trip up my Mom's in White River Junction, VT, the amount of road construction on the rest of 91 is astounding!  It was hard to actually use the cruise since it seemed like there were really only a few short stretches that didn't have construction, with many moving traffic down to 1 lane.  Whether it be bridge replacement, bridge re-surfacing, road resurfacing, gaurd rail replacement or ledge removal, seems like an absolute TON of cash is being put into he highway.  Granted it probably needs the improvement, but man I haven't seen that much construction in one place since driving through Jersey (no offense to my Jersey friends out there)!



Great  something to look forward to when I more than likely head to VT for this coming weekend


----------



## Marc (May 25, 2010)

Drinking makes it go by faster.


----------



## drjeff (May 25, 2010)

Marc said:


> Drinking makes it go by faster.



Problem is if there's that many construction zones, there's probably a bunch of cops near by   Sooner or later one of them might take an issue if they see me sipping a cold, frosty, concoction of barley, malt, water and hops while behind the wheel  :lol: :


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2010)

What's the cluster fudgesicle they're working on in Springfield; in the north end of town(i-91 north and south)? They've been at it for well over a year. It seems every few weeks, we get to deal with a new lane shift. Oh, and did they rename Columbus Ave to "Hall of Fame Ave"? 

There's a another interesting lane split southbound, just north of Greenfield. There's a good mile stretch where there's no work...but the lanes are still divided. 

Oh, and that bridge project in Northampton grinds on. 

The only VT construction we have to deal with is the birdge just a tick or two north of the VT Welcome Center. Last year, they finished the northbound bridge, this summer, they're tackling the southbound. But that was a pretty quick project. Certainly nothing like what they're doing in Mass.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 25, 2010)

Sounds like I-89 in New Hampshire last year.  Pretty much most of the road was under constructions.  

As to 91, it was in need of some TLC.


----------



## TheBEast (May 25, 2010)

Glenn said:


> The only VT construction we have to deal with is the birdge just a tick or two north of the VT Welcome Center. Last year, they finished the northbound bridge, this summer, they're tackling the southbound. But that was a pretty quick project. Certainly nothing like what they're doing in Mass.



When was the last time you were north of say exit 3 of 91?  Construction was all the way up past White River yesterday.

Oh and the cops were out in full force!  We saw probably 4-5 Mass State Police on both north and south bound sides between 8:00 and 9:00 am and another 3-4 VT State Police on both north and south bound sides after that.  This is not counting the ones in the cosntruction zones!


----------



## roark (May 25, 2010)

Glenn said:


> There's a another interesting lane split southbound, just north of Greenfield. There's a good mile stretch where there's no work...but the lanes are still divided.


Seems like there's been work in that general vicinty for the last 5 years...:roll:


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> When was the last time you were north of say exit 3 of 91?  Construction was all the way up past White River yesterday.
> 
> Oh and the cops were out in full force!  We saw probably 4-5 Mass State Police on both north and south bound sides between 8:00 and 9:00 am and another 3-4 VT State Police on both north and south bound sides after that.  This is not counting the ones in the cosntruction zones!




Honestly, January 2009.  That was the last time we visited Bromley. 

Yep! Lots of police activity from Northampton to about the VT border. There's always a lull from after ski ski season to Memorial Day. Set the cruise to a little above 70 and hang out in the right lane.


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 25, 2010)

Seems a little like I-93 in NH, north of the lakes region there are all these 'pockets' of construction on bridges, guardrails, and the road.  They are repaving and replacing the guard rails from Exit 28 north both directions... which they did five years ago.  The road fell apart that fast?  But replacing the guard rail, how about replacing the parts that have been severely damaged?  Seems like a waste since most of the rail is fine.


----------



## skijay (May 25, 2010)

I think the I-91 (Springfield, MA) area is from 7pm to 5am.  I think it is 7 days a week.  I dread the Friday night drive through there especially this one being the start of the holiday weekend.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 25, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> I live with the construction on 91 in the Springfield, MA area every day, but on a day trip up my Mom's in White River Junction, VT, the amount of road construction on the rest of 91 is astounding!  It was hard to actually use the cruise since it seemed like there were really only a few short stretches that didn't have construction, with many moving traffic down to 1 lane.  Whether it be bridge replacement, bridge re-surfacing, road resurfacing, gaurd rail replacement or ledge removal, seems like an absolute TON of cash is being put into he highway.  Granted it probably needs the improvement, but man I haven't seen that much construction in one place since driving through Jersey (no offense to my Jersey friends out there)!



dood try driving from long island to k for 18 years:argue::argue:core baby core!!


----------



## Glenn (May 26, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> dood try driving from long island to k for 18 years:argue::argue:core baby core!!



Yeah, because you're the only one from LI who goes to VT on the weekend. 

[sarcasm]I never see any NY plates in VT during ski season nevAr......[/sarcasm]


----------



## drjeff (May 26, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Yeah, because you're the only one from LI who goes to VT on the weekend.
> 
> [sarcasm]I never see any NY plates in VT during ski season nevAr......[/sarcasm]



It still to this day amazes me with the number of NY plates that I see on I-91 during ski season.  I've come to understand that there's less traffic on the I-91 corridor than the NYS throughway, but still there's something counterintuitive to me to see someone driving alway the way East, essentially passing VT to then head back to the West to get to their area of choice!


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 26, 2010)

*but , you COULD....*



Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> dood try driving from long island to k for 18 years:argue::argue:core baby core!!



drive FROM Killington b a c k  to Lawgn Highland..and STAY there?...couldnt you? PLEASE?


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (May 26, 2010)

*wow...*

in the office and causin trouble...BEFORE eight thirty!...boss would be so proud..:-?


----------



## smitty77 (May 26, 2010)

Glenn said:


> There's a another interesting lane split southbound, just north of Greenfield. There's a good mile stretch where there's no work...but the lanes are still divided.



Work should be starting there soon.  The company I work for is rehabbing the bridges going southbound (we did the northbound ones over the last two seasons) and I think they're getting set up to start ripping things apart.

This state confuses me - they requested we end our work early in the fall so that they can remove the barriers and get the lanes back to normal before winter, yet they let that "cattle-chute-cluster" in Holyoke persist right through the winter.  Baffles me it does.


----------



## Glenn (May 27, 2010)

smitty77 said:


> that "cattle-chute-cluster"



LMAO! 

Yeah, that Holyoke/Northampton/right near the Oxbow marina project has been dragging on for years. 

I can't figure out why VT can replace an entire bridge deck in 6-8 months...but the same work takes years in Mass. Although, in their defense, I don't know if the supports need work on the Mass project.


----------



## smitty77 (May 28, 2010)

Glenn said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Yeah, that Holyoke/Northampton/right near the Oxbow marina project has been dragging on for years.
> 
> I can't figure out why VT can replace an entire bridge deck in 6-8 months...but the same work takes years in Mass. Although, in their defense, I don't know if the supports need work on the Mass project.



I'm a civil engineer by trade.  If you knew what some of the bridges in Mass looked like up close, you'd never drive over them.  The NoHo/Holyoke bridge is being done by someone else so I can't comment on the project, but my guess is the rehab work is quite extensive.


----------



## Glenn (May 29, 2010)

The ones in Springfield looked rough last year....supports crumbling. Eeek!


----------

